# Question for those with play pens



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you have some kind of flooring (other then the pen floor) on the bottom of the pen? If so what do you use?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine, from the Ferret Store, has canvas bottom with waterproofing on the side that touches the floor. I usually throw a lambswool pad in there for them to sleep on.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@May 9 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Mine, from the Ferret Store, has canvas bottom with waterproofing on the side that touches the floor.  I usually throw a lambswool pad in there for them to sleep on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61134*


[/QUOTE]
I thought of getting that pen but I don't have room for the octagon. So I'm thinking of getting this play pen and this crate. That will leave plenty of room in the play pen for the puppy to play.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That should be enough room. Wonder if anyone has had trouble with puppies chewing on the mesh? I know that some of the people here use the baby playpens. Maybe they'll write.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My playpen was a do-it-yourself... any size I wanted and it is huge. I used something called "Floor board" or some may call it tile board... it looks like vinyl flooring but it is rigid and it can easily be wiped... Catcher has had many an accident on it and it easily comes clean. It comes in one huge piece and they have to cut it to your size. I believe it was about $20 for the floor material.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 9 2005, 04:01 PM
> *My playpen was a do-it-yourself... any size I wanted and it is huge. I used something called "Floor board" or some may call it tile board... it looks like vinyl flooring but it is rigid and it can easily be wiped... Catcher has had many an accident on it and it easily comes clean. It comes in one huge piece and they have to cut it to your size. I believe it was about $20 for the floor material.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61148*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I have the exercise pen for Lexi and hope to eventually be able to keep them together in there but until then I need a place to put the puppy. I don't have room in my apartment for another pen. I have just enought space for a play pen.

Right now I have indoor/outdoor carpet in the pen but I'm thinking of getting the tile board thing the next time my parents come to visit. I can't fit it in my car so it will have to wait.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 9 2005, 02:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have the exercise pen for Lexi and hope to eventually be able to keep them together in there but until then I need a place to put the puppy. I don't have room in my apartment for another pen. I have just enought space for a play pen.

Right now I have indoor/outdoor carpet in the pen but I'm thinking of getting the tile board thing the next time my parents come to visit. I can't fit it in my car so it will have to wait.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61151
[/B][/QUOTE]
I haven't been a regular on SM since changes so I hope I'm entering this correctly.
Lexi's Mom I just wanted to let you know that I have the very same playpen that you referred to and it has been fine with Belle. She hasn't tried to chew on the mesh or mattress either. I do keep a chewy in there and a toy or two and check on her frequently but I am very happy with it.~Jackie & Belle


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would suggest you go to ToysRUs and buy the plastic six sided play pen for babies if you have the space. It is 26 inches high, and can be configured so that it is long or more of a circle. You can get this for about $65.00, and it can be washed as it's plastic.
I personally like the x-pens. I have the wire grates that fit on the sides and the pans that go underneath. I have one fixed 2 x 6 in my sunroom. I have another in my kitchen which is 4 x 4 with a divider running down the middle. This makes two 2 x 4 areas. Right now, I have to fix a solid divider so my two older pups I'm growing out don't eat each other's hair through the wires. You can order these through places like Cherrybrook
I've tried baby playpens, and mine always end up eating the mesh. Besides, the grates in the bottom make it so much more sanitary. I keep a puppy pad in one end and the bed, food, and water in the other. 
I also found a rabbit cage that might work. You can check it out at Revivalanimal.com. It is 37 x 19 x 20, and it comes with the grates and pan, as well as top and side door. Best of all, it's only $34.99.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Some of the "old timers" on SM have already seen my pen but thought I'd post it for any newcomers who might find that it would suit their needs. The thing I like about it is that you can make it any size you want since it is made of closet shelving that is cut to order. Mine is 76" x 34". A rectangle was the only shape that would work in my room so a lot of the pre-made ones just wouldn't work for me. Also, I like that this one sort of blends in to the room since my walls are white... it isn't too much of an "eye sore". Catcher is a year old and still hasn't outgrown his pen...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 9 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Some of the "old timers" on SM have already seen my pen but thought I'd post it for any newcomers who might find that it would suit their needs. The thing I like about it is that you can make it any size you want since it is made of closet shelving that is cut to order. Mine is 76" x 34". A rectangle was the only shape that would work in my room so a lot of the pre-made ones just wouldn't work for me. Also, I like that this one sort of blends in to the room since my walls are white... it isn't too much of an "eye sore".  Catcher is a year old and still hasn't outgrown his pen...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is very nice and large. 
Questions:
You made it yourself
Where did you order it from.
You picked the size yourself as well.
Does it come in different colors?
Oh and were did you get the tile floor. We have he ex- pen one but had to take it down.. We just don't have the room and it does not work with our home layout.
In addition, I was constantly mopping the floors. Just way to much work for someone that does not have a lot of time. I would like something with a bottom but it does not look like a cage. Anyway our 80.00 dollars is now in the garage... maybe we can use it when we move to a bigger home. Don't get me wrong it was great having them both in there and they liked it... it just is not practical for our home.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+May 10 2005, 09:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice and large. 
Questions:
You made it yourself
where did you order it from.
and you picked the size yourself as well.
Does it come in differnet colours.
Oh and were did you get the tile floor . We have he ex- pen one but had to take it down.. we just don't have the room and it does not work with our home layout.
In addtion , I was consently mopping the floors. Just way to much work for someone that doe not have a lot of time. I would like some thing with a bottom but it doe s not look like a cage. Anyway our 80.00 dollers is now in the garage... maybe we can use it when we move to a bigger home. Don't get me wrong it was great having them both in there and they liked it... it just is not practial for our home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61317
[/B][/QUOTE]
KC's Mom made her pen using wire closet selves. You can get those plus the tile board at a home improvement store. The tile board comes in 4 feet X 8 feet sheets. It is the stuff you put up in the bathroom or kitchen. I can't remember the name of it but it looks like tile.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 9 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Do you have some kind of flooring (other then the pen floor) on the bottom of the pen?  If so what do you use?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61123*


[/QUOTE]


Yes, I added flooring just so in case there were accidents, it wouldn't ruin the pen. I don't know what they are called exactly but hopefully you can follow me. I'm not sure if you have kids but if you are familiar with the playmats that come in squares that you connect together (they are made out of some kind of foam), that is what I used and it fit perfectly from corner to corner.

Here's a pic of their playpen and hopefully you can see the flooring.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> KC's Mom made her pen using wire closet selves.  You can get those plus the tile board at a home improvement store.  The tile board comes in 4 feet X 8 feet sheets.  It is the stuff you put up in the bathroom or kitchen.  I can't remember the name of it but it looks like tile.[/B]



Do you mean the Vinyl tile for the bathrooms... But you have to stick the bottom to the sub floor. Did you stick it to a wood base?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 10 2005, 10:21 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



KC's Mom made her pen using wire closet selves.  You can get those plus the tile board at a home improvement store.  The tile board comes in 4 feet X 8 feet sheets.  It is the stuff you put up in the bathroom or kitchen.  I can't remember the name of it but it looks like tile.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61319

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

Do you mean the Vinyl tile for the bathrooms... But you have to stick the bottom to the sub floor. Did you stick it to a wood base?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61325
[/B][/QUOTE]
No this looks like a vinyl floorint but it comes attached to a board (not bendable). It is ment for the walls.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom+May 10 2005, 10:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I added flooring just so in case there were accidents, it wouldn't ruin the pen. I don't know what they are called exactly but hopefully you can follow me. I'm not sure if you have kids but if you are familiar with the playmats that come in squares that you connect together (they are made out of some kind of foam), that is what I used and it fit perfectly from corner to corner.

Here's a pic of their playpen and hopefully you can see the flooring.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61323
[/B][/QUOTE]
Where did you get the squares at?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 10 2005, 11:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do you mean the Vinyl tile for the bathrooms... But you have to stick the bottom to the sub floor. Did you stick it to a wood base?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61325
[/B][/QUOTE]
No this looks like a vinyl floorint but it comes attached to a board (not bendable). It is ment for the walls.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61327
[/B][/QUOTE]

ahhhh , cool. thanks .. I will check that out at Rona.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
No this looks like a vinyl floorint but it comes attached to a board (not bendable). It is ment for the walls.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61327
[/QUOTE]


I redid my kids bathroom not long ago and we used this around thier tub/shower and we bought it at Home Depot and I think they called it *Shower Board*. It comes in several styles and colors (at our HD it did at least).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

K&C's Mom: That is such an excellent idea for a doggy play pen! I'm curious, what kind of clip did you use to assemble it? Something that would make it easy to fold or take apart for traveling?

It certainly looks a lot better than the traditional X-pen like the one I got for Lady when I adopted her.

Very clever!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 10 2005, 01:12 PM
> *K&C's Mom:  That is such an excellent idea for a doggy play pen! I'm curious, what kind of clip did you use to assemble it? Something that would make it easy to fold or take apart for traveling?
> 
> It certainly looks a lot better than the traditional X-pen like the one I got for Lady when I adopted her.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can't take credit for it....Catcher's breeder sent me instructions on how to do it... she has these all over her doggy area in all sorts of configurations...

The pen is held together with those ties that are used for tying wires together. Once they are put in place they can't be opened. This pen is not really meant for travel, although it can be easily taken apart just by snipping the ties. It would take 5 or 10 minutes to put back up and of course the floor is one piece of material so you'd need a hatchback or station wagon or fold down back seat to fit it in a car if the pen was large.

I wonder if I'll ever remove mine... it is just so handy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+May 10 2005, 10:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice and large. 
Questions:
You made it yourself
Where did you order it from.
You picked the size yourself as well.
Does it come in different colors?
Oh and were did you get the tile floor. We have he ex- pen one but had to take it down.. We just don't have the room and it does not work with our home layout.
In addition, I was constantly mopping the floors. Just way to much work for someone that does not have a lot of time. I would like something with a bottom but it does not look like a cage. Anyway our 80.00 dollars is now in the garage... maybe we can use it when we move to a bigger home. Don't get me wrong it was great having them both in there and they liked it... it just is not practical for our home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61317
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just now got home for lunch to see your message.... I think Lexi's mom answered your questions, but if there is anything else, just let me know!

I like that it doesn't look like playpen since it is in my greatroom and the fact that I could make it to the dimensions that would work for my room was a great benefit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm really not into home improvements.. so could you find some online pics of the material used to make one of these pens?? Does it work well on carpet?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 10 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I'm really not into home improvements.. so could you find some online pics of the material used to make one of these pens??  Does it work well on carpet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61345*


[/QUOTE]

K&C's Mom used wire shelving. I'm sure you've seen it before. They carry it at Lowe's, Home Depot, even Walmart, I think.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...=51171-362-1395

Such a clever idea!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 10 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I'm really not into home improvements.. so could you find some online pics of the material used to make one of these pens??  Does it work well on carpet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61345*


[/QUOTE]
The shower board is just a piece of wood that looks like it has tile. Here is something that looks like it to give you an idea. Look at the walls around the tub.









The ones I saw (that KC'sMom has) is all white.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 10 2005, 01:33 PM
> *I'm really not into home improvements.. so could you find some online pics of the material used to make one of these pens??  Does it work well on carpet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61345*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I was very intimidated when I first saw the instructions from my breeder but it was totally easy. I am not in to home improvements either but I built it all by myself.

Yes, it works perfectly over carpet... mine is on carpet. It is made with that closet shelving that is like coated wire... know what I mean? If you want more info, I can post exact instructions for making it and can take other shots of it... just let me know...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't need one now, but I'd love to have exact directions just in case I ever do need one. They'd be great not only for a puppy, but an incontinent older dog or when I am in a position to foster.

Hey, it might be good for my new granddaughter in a couple of months!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 11 2005, 08:21 AM
> *I don't need one now, but I'd love to have exact directions just in case I ever do need one. They'd be great not only for a puppy, but an incontinent older dog or when I am in a position to foster.
> 
> Hey, it might be good for my new granddaughter in a couple of months!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61527*


[/QUOTE]
Marj, I'll post instructions later today. Actually, that is interesting that you mention it being good for fostering.... I had originally made one that was a little bit smaller and decided I wanted it larger so I stared over and made a new one. I donated the smaller one to our local Foster and Rescue Program. The fellow who picked it up said it was going to the home of a lady who fosters puppies.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

K & C mom... could u take a closer picture of the pen?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are some great pictures of different configurations of the pen here:

http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/wizzy.html

The one towards the bottom is a good close-up.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 11 2005, 09:30 AM
> *There are some great pictures of different configurations of the pen here:
> 
> http://www.alwaysmaltese.com/wizzy.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep.... that's Catcher's breeder.... that's who told me about it!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ladysmom... what do you think of the breeders you posted with their pens?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

K&C's Mom will have to answer that question for you. I am not familiar with them at all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 11 2005, 09:46 AM
> *K&C's Mom will have to answer that question for you. I am not familiar with them at all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61551*


[/QUOTE]

I had a great experience with that breeder.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 09:22 AM
> *K & C mom... could u take a closer picture of the pen?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61541*


[/QUOTE]

See if this helps... The food and water bowls are the type you screw on.... so they won't spill.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

The pens and water bowls are such a good Idea. We just need a bigger home.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Just a little FYI for anyone planning on making a pen like KC's Mom's. The sheets of splash board (or whatever it is called) only come in 4 feet X 8 feet sheets. So if you make a pen any bigger then that you will need to patch together pieces.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ummm... those pictures are interesting! and helpful! few questions...

Do you have to use a floor or can you just keep carpet underneath? Kodie doesnt like smooth surfaces.

I would also like to have instructions on how to build on of those. are you going to post them?















Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 03:00 PM
> *ummm... those pictures are interesting!  and helpful!  few questions...
> 
> Do you have to use a floor or can you just keep carpet underneath?  Kodie doesnt like smooth surfaces.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You would be able to have carpet underneath. The flooring is just to protect the floors for pee and poop. You could not use a flooring or just get some indoor/outdoor carpet.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

k/c mom - what a cool pen!


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

I found wonderful pens at Seabreeze Maltese. You can order specific heights, how many panels you want etc. The really great thing is they are very portable and pretty lightweight. I'm going to order a second smaller one that should be able to fit in a large suitcase and will weigh about 10 pounds. The pen is in the family room. I went to Joanns fabrics and bought a high grade (guage) vinyl to place over the carpet. This is very portable also. They even had several colors. Also I bought the same crate Lexi showed at the beginning of this thread and have been very pleased. It's difficult to find small crates with two doors.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmom_@May 11 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I found  wonderful pens at Seabreeze Maltese.  You can order specific heights, how many panels you want etc.  The really great thing is they are very portable and pretty lightweight.  I'm going to order a second smaller one that should be able to fit in a large suitcase and will  weigh about 10 pounds.  The pen is in the family room.  I went to Joanns fabrics and bought a high grade (guage) vinyl to place over the carpet.  This is very portable also.  They even had several colors.  Also I bought the same crate Lexi showed at the beginning of this thread and have been very pleased.  It's difficult to find small crates with two doors.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61676*


[/QUOTE]
I wish PetSmart had carried that last year when I bought Lexi. Her dang crate is too big to just carry out to the car. I have to take it done. The smaller one I could easily take in and out of the car.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 11 2005, 04:00 PM
> *ummm... those pictures are interesting!  and helpful!  few questions...
> 
> Do you have to use a floor or can you just keep carpet underneath?  Kodie doesnt like smooth surfaces.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, yes I'm going to post instructions this evening.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I started a new topic: Instructions - Puppy Play Pen

Complete instructions and photos are included..... 

Instructions - Puppy Play Pen From Closet Shelving


----------

